# [resolved]Stereo Mix unable and cannot be enabled



## TaiDinh (Jun 17, 2007)

My motherboard is a Gigabyte DS3 965P rev 3.3. I am currently using on-board audio and have Realtek HD Audio installed.

With the HD audio, my FRAPS and other desktop recorders are unable to record sounds. Why? My Stereo Mix in the Recording Control is grayed out and there's no way for me to enable it.

What should I do?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Stereo Mix unable and cannot be enabled*

Have you been into BIOS and made sure that it is enabled ?

Quite frequently when something is greyed out the reason is that something can't be found .. like the hardware


----------



## TaiDinh (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Stereo Mix unable and cannot be enabled*



Done_Fishin said:


> Have you been into BIOS and made sure that it is enabled ?
> 
> Quite frequently when something is greyed out the reason is that something can't be found .. like the hardware


There is nothing in BIOS that is related to audio. I have also took the chance to enable everything in BIOS, but it was not a solution.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Stereo Mix unable and cannot be enabled*

Try this update from *Microsoft*.


----------



## TaiDinh (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Stereo Mix unable and cannot be enabled*



eneles said:


> Try this update from *Microsoft*.


That! That fixed the problem! DDD

Thank you!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Stereo Mix unable and cannot be enabled*

Glad you got it fixed :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Nicholas .. good catch .. now I shall acquaint myself with what you found .. thanks ..

for the inquisitive ...


> Update for Windows XP (KB935448)
> Brief Description
> Install this update to resolve an issue where the Realtek HD Audio Control Panel may not start after you install security update KB925902 (MS07-017) and security update KB928843 (MS07-008).


----------



## vietht (Mar 20, 2008)

But with my P35-DS3, it's not helped. Can anyone help me?


----------



## vietht (Mar 20, 2008)

But with my P35-DS3, it's not helped, it still turn grey. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@vieht: Welcome to TSF. Please start a thread of your own to get help.


----------

